# White dots on bettas eyeball



## lmwaters (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, I noticed in the last few days that my betta has developed a white spot on each eyeball, right where the pupil is. I just put him into a new tank on Saturday and have been cycling it, 30% water changes every couple days. He is an old fish, over 3 years old. Could this be some kind of infection or just old age? I think it is impairing his vision also. What should I do?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Can you fill in this?


> Housing
> What size is your tank?
> What temperature is your tank?
> Does your tank have a filter?
> ...


Is it fuzzy at all or raised? Or is it just looking like part of the eye smooth and all?


----------



## lmwaters (Apr 16, 2013)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5.5 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon betta food
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day, about 4 pellets each feeding, fast on Sunday

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? every 2 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 30%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Aqueon ammonia neutralizer/water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: .50 NH3/NH4
Nitrite:0
Nitrate: 10.0
pH: 7.0
Hardness: 60
Alkalinity: ?

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Developed white spot on each eyeball
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He sometimes swims into the aquarium wall, jerks erratically sometimes
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 3 days ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? he had Ich about 2 years ago
How old is your fish (approximately)? over 3 years old 

Is isn't fuzzy, looks slightly raised like sitting on top of the eye surface.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Due to how old he is, I believe that he may be developing cataracts. Does it look like this?


----------



## lmwaters (Apr 16, 2013)

It looks kind of like that, but less cloudy. The edges are sharper, more distinct, and the diameter of the dot is smaller and centered directly over the pupil.


----------



## lmwaters (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks a lot like this which I found on a website asking basically the same question. They didn't seem to have a good answer though. 










Just weird how a few days ago the eye looked normal, then all of a sudden the white spot showed up...


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmm ... Can you possibly get a picture or a video that's focused?

My female is currently having the same problem. But it looks more like cataracts. Only, she has a gill infection or something to go along with it ...


----------



## lmwaters (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't get a good picture. Every time he sees the camera come near the tank he flares up and starts swimming around quickly lol. I shined a flashlight on him, didn't see any spots on his body or velvet. 

His behavior has been kind of erratic, changes direction really fast, bumps into the wall, wiggles around a lot. But maybe he is just really active today?

Guess I should just do nothing and monitor his condition closely?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

It looks and sounds kinda like cataracts.


----------



## lmwaters (Apr 16, 2013)

In case anyone was wondering what happened with this, the white dots on his eyes have completely cleared up and are gone. I did a 50% water change on Sunday and by today the white spots are totally gone.... I didn't use any sort of treatment, just the normal water change. It is weird, but I am so glad that it is gone! Thanks for all of your input.


----------

